# automator



## poussvite (24 Avril 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai fait une bêtise et me suis débarrassé il y a qq semaines d'automator
maintenant j'en ai besoin !
je sais qu'il ne se trouve pas dans le dossier appli mais installé avec l'osx lors de son installation.
j'ai tenté de le récupérer sur le cd snowléo, introuvable!
que puis-je ?


----------



## ntx (24 Avril 2011)

Il faut parcourir les packages de ton DVD de Mac OSX avec un soft comme Pacifist.


----------



## poussvite (25 Avril 2011)

Hoo oui, merci
J'ai pacifist mais pas la lic,va falloir m'enregistrer et cracher au bassinet!
Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2011)

poussvite a dit:


> Hoo oui, merci
> J'ai pacifist mais pas la lic,va falloir m'enregistrer et cracher au bassinet!
> Merci


Tu peux le faire manuellement en ouvrant le contenu des paquets sinon&#8230;

Automator se trouve dans /System/Packages du DVD fourni avec ta machine en principe&#8230;


----------

